# Bill Curtis



## Flats Hopper727 (Nov 28, 2016)

View attachment 3559


----------



## Flats Hopper727 (Nov 28, 2016)

2011 A day to remember with Bill Curtis and Dennis on the Grass Hopper in Whitewater bay. Big tarpon hitting zara spooks. God rest his fishing soul. This weekend 12/04/2016 Biscayne Bay his ashed will be spread on the water that he loved! North Key largo ocean side flats Curtis Point.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Uncle Bill... way back when I first started fishing the flats he was kind enough to give me a few pointers. This was mid seventies when he worked out of Crandon at Key Biscayne.

I never forgot that...


----------

